

Support Open Source and Deduct From Taxes - bkerensa
http://benjaminkerensa.com/2012/12/26/contribute-to-open-source-and-write-it-off

======
3825
I will likely pay less than 7k in FIT this year (not taking any deductions). I
wish I made enough money to make tax-deductible donations worthwhile.

I gave (very little as I can only afford very little) to the ACLU out of
pocket but that is about what I have done this year.

